# Upgrading Center on a budget, Klipsch owners



## osmosis600 (Feb 15, 2009)

hey guys , just wondering if you can give me some advice or help. i currently want to upgrade my center speaker (currently a klipsch C1). im really on a budget after the holidays , so my question is should i upgrade to the newer C-20 wich i can get for $220 or should i spend more for the rf-52 II ? im currently in a small room, but feel like the C1 is not loud enough. thoughts? thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am currently using the RC 52 and love it. its very clear and blends nicely with my mains. If you can get the 52 I highly recommend it as the centre channel is the most important speaker in a surround system.


----------



## osmosis600 (Feb 15, 2009)

do you know what the difference is in the rc52 and the rc52II?


----------

